# Hydra (Code Editor)



## Lance (Jul 4, 2003)

Just wanting to help fellow MacOS X coders by introducing you guys to... *Hydra*!

It's a development editor, that I'm quite sure most of you would like. It has Syntax Coloring, for tons of languages.

Syntax Coloring:


C
C++
CSS
HTML
Java
JavaScript
LaTeX
Objective-C
PHP
Pascal
Perl
Python
Ruby
SQL
XML
tcsh

But it's main feature has to be *Rendezvous* support. Which lets you talk in real-time with other people in your development team. You can share code, and access files from local servers, and the such.

They get the name Hydra because many people can work in cooperation. Hence their slogan: "Seven brains are smarter than one." 

Check out Hydra! --> http://hydra.globalse.org/


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 4, 2003)

I have tried it with some friends in rendezvous in march alreadt. It felt really good.


----------



## wiz (Jul 4, 2003)

i like the concept. the idea.

but i can't use it since no one here uses a mac. darn these mac haters...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 4, 2003)

Didn't the developer get a price on WWDC for hydra?
Btw, it was a german guy!


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 4, 2003)

Worth a price. I like the concept of the program, so so far we tried it only for fun but actually i'm getting bored of BBedit. Hydra feels so OS X and it has potential sure


----------



## phatcactus (Jul 4, 2003)

Hydra is my most favoritest text editor ever, and I don't even use the Rendezvous.

It's lean and mean and it does a decent job of coloring my text.

And it's free.


----------



## Lance (Jul 4, 2003)

Heh, it appears most people already know about it. Either way, I use it quite often, for almost everything.  Just wanted to inform people who didn't know about it.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 5, 2003)

Whatever...

I'll stick with BBedit.


----------



## adambyte (Jul 5, 2003)

Woohoo! I LOVE this little app! This is SOOOO frickin' slick compared to "Taco HTML Edit", which USED TO BE my favourite HTML tool.

 I can't stop grinning. It's small, quick, and has a cool icon.


----------

